# Golfer sparks 12-acre fire with shot in the rough



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

Golfer sparks 12-acre fire with shot in the rough

Have you been visiting Californian lately Bob???? heres the story

A golfer managed to set fire to a course when he accidentally struck a rock with his iron, sending sparks into the Californian rough. 

Published: 12:46AM BST 02 Sep 2010 Golfer sparks 12-acre fire with shot in the rough - Telegraph


The fire at Shady Canyon Golf Course: "BOB's" hacking in the rough caused a spark that lit the rough ablaze and spread, destroying 12 acres, although no homes were destroyed. 

The fire, at the exclusive Shady Canyon Golf Club in Irvine, California, USA, attracted 150 firefighters. 

Capt Greg McKeown, from the Orange County Fire Authority, said: "We had firefighters on the ground and attacking the fire on the ridge," 

"We had water dropped from helicopters and water drops from helicopters and hand crews digging a fire line around the edges of the fire." 

He added: "Personally, I've never responded to that call before." 

Southern California regularly suffers from wildfires in dry conditions.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Well it's like this my good friend. I'm HOT , You're NOT:rofl:


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

yes Bob your smoking........ just not in a good way


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

*Time to ryhme*

I have a friend so far away he lives.
He's always trying to make me squirm,
like a dangling little worm.
He's not a lier and not a crier,
He's just jealous that my golf is on fire.
He's always on a quest to test my will
Tells me to drink that Foster's swill
So now my words are just for you
and all the golfers of Geelong too,
My golf is smokin even in the rain
I always swing I never swang.


note: "Swang" is Southern Australian in the past tense for; He swung the club.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

I love the reason for editing Bob's post.

I have a good friend who lives in Santee, California, a suburb of San Diego. A couple years ago, the wild fires spread so badly out of control in his direction that his neighborhood was evacuated. He emailed a bunch of us to say, judging by where the fire was and the weather forecast for that night, he expected to return to a burned out shell of a house.

He went to his brother-in-law's house overnight and when he went home to see what was left in the morning, everything was fine. Living on a hillside as he does, something happened during the night where the fire ran along the top of the hill, but the winds kept it from coming down the hill and into his home.

He later sent pictures of the fires and one aerial view over his neighborhood, marking the picture to show his house. He was damned lucky, but you can't imagine the amount of devastation those fires cause every year.

And the unfortunate thing about it all is, most of them are caused by arson, not golfers who can't keep their ball in the fairway.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

Welll played Bob well played!!!!

Yes Dennis we get them over here during summer but we call them bush fires and it is amazing to see the devastation that they cause and how a change of wind can saves one families home but destroy another. never under estimate the power of nature or some idiot with a lighter


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Can you contact me on skype? righr now


----------

